# Estações IM: Pressão



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jan 2012 às 20:41)

Boa noite,

Penso tratar-se de uma questão que pelo menos por uma vez surgiu na mente dos membros do forum:

Porque razão o mapa de observações do IM apenas disponibiliza os valores da pressão atmosférica em algumas estações (poucas) da sua rede? Regra geral e como sempre as capitais de distrito salvo algumas excepções! Não consigo explicar o critério que utilizam mas fora da capitalidade apenas disponibilizam estes dados:

*Chaves
Covilhã
Cabo Carvoeiro
Sines 
Sagres*

Nos *Açores* todas as EMA´s disponibilizam este dado.
Na *Madeira* só Funchal e Porto Santo.

Há alguma explicação para esta situação? Ou será que não há explicação alguma?


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

Será a crise?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2012 às 21:51)

O IM apenas dá a pressão e sempre deu nas estações de capitais de distrito ou em estações em zonas de carácter meteorológico mais especial, já vi uma explicação algures no fórum.


----------



## CptRena (15 Jan 2012 às 00:54)

A pressão atmosférica é uma variável que não varia muito de zona para zona, excepto em casos em que há fenómenos localizados. O IM tem algumas EMAs equipadas com medidores de pressão que dão uma imagem geral da distribuição em Portugal da PA. 
Por este motivo e para conter gastos, o IM apenas regista a pressão em alguns locais. Em Coimbra também existe registo de PA, como se pode ver em Observações de superfície.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2012 às 01:19)

CptRena disse:


> A pressão atmosférica é uma variável que não varia muito de zona para zona, excepto em casos em que há fenómenos localizados. O IM tem algumas EMAs equipadas com medidores de pressão que dão uma imagem geral da distribuição em Portugal da PA.
> Por este motivo e para conter gastos, o IM apenas regista a pressão em alguns locais. Em Coimbra também existe registo de PA, como se pode ver em Observações de superfície.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Eu aceito essa postura por parte do IM se de facto essa racionalização se concretizar em contenção de custos (mas será mesmo assim? levanta-me muitas dúvidas), a ser verdade não está a ser implementada como deveria, pois o facto é o seguinte:

*RA AÇORES:*






*RA MADEIRA:*


----------



## CptRena (15 Jan 2012 às 02:18)

É de salientar que nas ilhas existem aeródromos/aeroportos que precisam dessa informação para calcular altitudes nas aterragens/descolagens. Como aqui no continente temos 3 principais aeroportos, é lá onde é estritamente necessário e onde puderem conter custos não colocam e tem apenas outras para registo climático. Esta é a minha opinião na diferença ilhas/continente. Mas a parte da distribuição da PA no continente e a contenção de custos foi-me dito por uma pessoa que trabalha no IM.
Existem dois tipos de EMA: as tipo I e as tipo II. As tipo I tem medição de pressão enquanto que nas II já não há medição desse parâmetro. A da UA é uma tipo II e portanto não mede PA.


----------

